# Attempt to make a dog carrier



## Rocky

Hi,

as I really enjoy sewing, especially since I have a lot of time off at the moment, I tried to make a dog carrier for Rocky. It went really well, even though its not usable. This is only though because it is made out of an old blanket and an old bed sheet , and is therefore not standing up on its own lol. I wanted to see how its going. And it went really well! On the weekend I will go and buy new materials to make one I can actually use. I love the pocket on the backside, as it's made with a hook-and-loop fastener so I can put personal things in. And there is a hard board inside (covered with fabric as well) which enables Rocky to stand in it. I am not sure about the lil pockets on the front though. Might leave them out. Overall I am really pleased how well I did and cant wait to go shopping on the weekend


----------



## Yoshismom

I think it is great! I would love to be able to make my own but cannot sew a lick LOL


----------



## Rocky

I made a snuggle bag some days ago and thought a carrier shouldnt be to difficult.... But it was really hard work and it took me all day long to figure out how to do it. My poor, hard working partner D) had to eat oven pizza tonight, as I was simply too busy sewing  to cook a good dinner.


----------



## LostLakeLua

That is so neat! I'm jealous... I can 'pretend' to embroider things that look halfway legible but that's as far as I go with the crafts LOL. If I could sew as well as I can draw I'd be set for life... but no offense to myself, drawing a picture of a carrier isn't exactly functional! 

I can't wait to see how the next one turns out...


----------



## Rocky

I attached some webbing to the carrier and it does actually function . Its just easy to tell that the fabrics used are old, cheap and thin. Cant wait to get more expensive and quality fabrics . Overall I'm more than happy with my first attempt!


----------



## woodard2009

Very cute!! You're on the right track! Very creative and Rocky looks like he likes it.


----------



## Rocky

Ah thanks. Rocky kept sniffing it lol, so I think he didnt even realize he was sitting in it


----------



## CHITheresa

That a very cute bag, I wish I had sewing machine and could sew also.


----------



## Adrienne

I like it


----------



## Rocky

Thanks Adrienne. I'm happy you guys like it . I'm so proud of myself that I actually got to make a carrier, as it was quite difficult.


----------



## mooberry

That is amazing I am so jealous I just shelled bucks for something not even half as good as yours...I may have to learn to sew...


----------



## Rocky

Even though I am still not completely done with Rockys carrier, I thought I would post a pic of it. I am really happy with it so far and hope I will be able to finish it within the next 2 weeks (keep forgetting to order stuff I needed ).


----------



## *Zoey*

love it..!


----------



## mooberry

he looks might comfy


----------



## Miinerva

Oh...I have to come up with a design for this too. I have ben looking for a bag for Lady and Locco but haven't found anything i like. Hm...wheels are starting to turn. Wonder if you can make a bag for two dogs which is still comfortable for the dogs as well as to carry and which can also be easily transformed in to a "normal" bag...or perhaps i should make myself a matching bag for the rain coat i just made for Locco


----------



## CarrieAndCalista

I think the design is great!! I can't wait to see what you do with the new materials!! Nice Job!


----------



## cchipman

Great job on the carrier! I reuse old fabrics from around the house all the time, there's nothing wrong with that. You have inspired me to go ahead and make one for my Jack who loves to be cuddled in things.


----------



## TLI

Very crafty!!! I can't sew at all! I'm jealous!! :lol:


----------



## Squirrelflight

That's really cute and I like the little pockets on the front.. in a different coordinating fabric they would be very decorative if not very useful.


----------

